# Temperature



## tobmaster (Feb 21, 2008)

So I have been reading the atmospheric elements thread and was curious...Does anyone us temperature to set the scene? I was in a haunt once. All waiting areas were roughly 72 degrees. As you moved through the haunt, it got colder until rooms were probably in the 50's. You REALLY lost a level of comfort as the temperature dropped. That "warm" feeling was gone. In addition, they had a bridge and as you crossed, they would grab at your feet. Trust me, 100% dark, and "things" grabbing your feet, cold, noisy. It got me just a bit.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've thought of doing that in my haunt. There just wasn't anyway to control it enough


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

We use a small 5000 BTU window unit in our meat locker to bring down the temp as low as possible. The walls are covered with aluminum foil and then over sprayed with Christmas snow for appearance. The 'meat' has rock salt glued to it for the look of crystallized ice. The entrance and exit doors are covered in slitted heavy vinyl sheeting to help hold the cold in. We also add a little fog in there for extra ambiance. We duct the exhaust from the A/C unit to the oven in our kitchen scene which also adds a nice touch to the detail. Since you leave the warm kitchen through a short maze and then enter the meat locker, the temperature drop is substantial.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol nice


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have used a large fan (36") that was triggered by a moton sensor. It did make people turn and look as the air hit them...T AC window unit sounds like fun.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've always wondered about ways to safely add heat for the passage through hell or the volcanic flow


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Ironman said:


> We use a small 5000 BTU window unit in our meat locker to bring down the temp as low as possible. The walls are covered with aluminum foil and then over sprayed with Christmas snow for appearance. The 'meat' has rock salt glued to it for the look of crystallized ice. The entrance and exit doors are covered in slitted heavy vinyl sheeting to help hold the cold in. We also add a little fog in there for extra ambiance. We duct the exhaust from the A/C unit to the oven in our kitchen scene which also adds a nice touch to the detail. Since you leave the warm kitchen through a short maze and then enter the meat locker, the temperature drop is substantial.


I've always wanted to do something like this. Just haven't had the space or the money to do it. Hopefully when I go pro...
.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was just thinking about controlling mood with temps last night. Great thread keep the ideas coming.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I really like the idea of this...changing temps with sense and such more to help the mood/set. Great thinking.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Despite the cost it really shouldnt be to hard. Portable devices are available for all conditions. Somewhere around here there is a company that actually rents portable a hvac set up set the thing in the middle of a room and let it run.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Just be sure to set aside a chunk of budget for the power bill. If you thought the lights ran the bill up, hoo boy...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That's very interesting. I think also with the weather the visuals coincide and make people think things are warmer or colder than they really are.
For Example, when I rode Test Track, (Before they tamed it down) They is a room that goes from hot to cold and the heat seemed more intense with the millions of fake red heat bulbs and the cold room with fake ice with light mist.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

I hadn't thought about this for years, but a good while back we managed to find a few old style hair dryers. They are the kind that the entire apparatus fit inside a round luggage like carrying case. There was a plastic bonnet that attached to the case mounted heater/blower via a flex hose. We used these to spot heat an area of passageway and they worked pretty well. You can pipe the heat wherever you want, and the best part was that they didn't have the loud roar of todays hand held blow driers. I may have to search those things out and use them this season. I'm sure they're around somewhere as I never get rid of anything. Seriously....just ask my wife.


----------

